# The descent into madness begins.... again?



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought I had posted yesterday but I must have been posting in the "Null" forum again as it didn't seem like it went anywhere.

So, hello world!

(HELLO TROY!)

Accckkk! Holy crap, it answered back this time!

I love Halloween, and I love making stuff. Exactly why these two facts haven't collided before I'm not real sure, LOL. I guess because I'm married now and I don't go out boozing as much anymore I'm actually HOME when those little juvies show up and beg for candy! So, of course I want to scare them so bad they poop themselves.

My wife also loves Halloween, as a matter of fact it was her that started out "Haunt" and began that cycle of madness that I am sure will make my house "That weird Halloween house" before too many seasons have past, LOL. 

Last year we put together a haunt in a few days using some stuff I already had on general principle (Clearance, after halloween some years back.... $8 Fog machines? Holy crap.... I'll take both! Strobe with thunder $5.... sold! Now... what the hell will I use these for?) and some stuff we grabbed at the "Spirit store". Considering what we had to work with, it was great. It also started the addiction.... LOL.

So, this year the planning moves up from a couple of days before to a couple of months. SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) turned to me a couple of weeks ago and asks "So what are we doing for Halloween this year?"

Me: "Haunted nativity scene... Freddy, Jason, Pinhead are the Wise Men... Dracula and Corpse bride are Joseph/Mary and we get a zombie baby for Jesus."

SWMBO: "NO"

Me: "Why not? That would be awesome!"

SWMBO: "Sweetie, we live in a catholic neighborhood... there is a convent two blocks over. An actual nunnery...."

Me: "Ohhh come on, nuns have a sense of humor... I think..."

SWMBO: "There would probably be protests.... hell, maybe a lynching or burning at the stake. We'd end up on the news....."

Me: "SWEEEET! I can do a lynching?"

SWMBO: "Noooo.... we would be the ones lynched! Besides, we would have to keep it tame for the little tots, nothing TOOO scary..."

Me: "Awwww man... so what, freaking Disney Halloween?"

SWMBO: "I was thinking maybe we would rig a 40 foot arm off the roof and swoop witches at them......"

Me: "Ahhhhhaaaaa! Now THAT I can get in to! Hmmm, maybe we should swing Nuns at them.... they sound scarier....." 

Hehehe, OK... no 40 foot arm (This year) but I do think I can knock up an "Axeworthy" ghost rope, a FCG and a foam coffin/fog chiller and some headstones in time... isn't the internet great? LOL.

I have been making 'Movie quality" costumes for years so a lot of the materials/tools and slkills I need I already have a jump start on. (Darth Vader, Klingon, V for Vendetta, A-Holes from Spaceballs, "Dorpheus"-Morpheus' albino brother and several others.) I have a pretty much complete woodworking shop and also machinists tools. Machining is recent... I have a Lathe and a Mill and I almost know how to use them. ;-) 

So, the plan is that in say 4 years there's so much stuff that SWMBO doesn't notice Freddy, Pinhead and Jason standing over a baby Jesu.... errr, Zombie... at the corner of the display......


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum TroyO!

Glad your wife support/feeds your addiction. It makes it a lot easier to explain the expenses.

What? The haunted nativity? That old thing? We've had THAT for years honey. :voorhees:

Welcome to the mill/lathe club too!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Maybe you could put Freddy and friends into a pop-up prop...judiciously out of sight until, well, when certain people aren't looking...then...

Oh...welcome to the Forum by the way!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you say haunted nativity? Here was my take on that










Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Don't forget to take pictures and post them in you album on your profile page.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahaha nice thoughts Troy!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome TroyO! Sounds like you are already as strange as the rest of us so welcome to the madness! And it is sweet that SWMBO is a Halloweenie too! It makes it so much nicer when the couple is a Halloween couple. My poor husband was not a Halloween person BEFORE me, but I switched him over really fast once we started dating. You have to have someone to share the addiction with...or it just isn't as much fun.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome!

Jesus WAS undead, sooo....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Troy. Now get your wife on here too.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe... I'm not sure Spooky1, she might fear the Shark Pants.... ;-)

Thanks all for the greets! 

I will post progress pics, FCG and (maybe) some foam coffin action this weekend.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Troy, welcome home. I like your way of thinking. Personally, I try to just scare the pee out of the little tots. Poop can be so messy, but to each his own. Maybe after Halloween we can share some disinfecting tips.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: Welcome home! 

SWMBO- I had to laugh at this!

we're expecting great things for you!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the mad house. I love your nativity scene ideas!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome TroyO


----------

